# Drywall screw inspection requirements?



## epeterson777 (May 29, 2008)

I am starting to hang the drywall and my building department requires a screw inspection before I tape. What exactly are they going to be looking for? I am going off of what I read somewhere that you should use 7 inch spacing between fasteners on the edges and 12 on the studs in the middle, does that sound right?

So for the area in this picture (the edge of the ceiling), am I supposed to put wood where I put this red line so that I can meet the 7" requirement (I already passed the frame inspection and they didn't say anything about it) or can I just fasten the drywall edge to the spots where I have the red x's?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You have to install a "nailer" board so you can place the screws where you want/need them.

the framing inspector didn't say anything about this because it does not affect what he was inspecting. It is soley for the purpose of attaching the sheetrock.

as to how close the screws need to be; I can't tell you but your building department may have their own requirements regardless what any other code requires. They are the best source for specific info.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never been asked to have the sheetrock screw placement inspected. Rough, insulation, then final

Many people allow the edge near a wall to "float" & be supported by the side sheetrock. Myself I wouldn't worry about the ceiling edge. I'd mark where you have the 2x's (red X) & secure there
Then once you put the side sheetrock up it will be held in place

Your insulation seems to be pushed up pretty far
I like it down near the ceiling to prevent cold air from settling into that space


----------



## epeterson777 (May 29, 2008)

The insulation is just there for sound control. I did a real quick job with it and realized half way through that it doesn't help much for the sound above anyways. This is a basement ceiling and the temp stays pretty constant the way it is. 

I am just worried that I will hang all the drywall and they will say that I need to have it attached along the edges like that. They are pretty lax though since I am a homeowner.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had inspectors review screw spacing in drywall before, but only on fire rated shaft walls.

Regarding spacing, the manufacturer of the wall board should have requirements listed on their website. Print it out and have it on hand should the inspector question your screw spacings.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've gone through the drywall inspection thing. My area wants 12" spacing on ceilings and 16" on walls. Nothing particular about the edges, or which direction the sheets run. Ladder bracing is OK as long as it meets the centers the same as the rest of the ceiling framing.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Our local inspectors look for max of 6" between fasteners on the ends and a max of 8" in the field, regardless of whether it was glued or not.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As nap said, call your inspection dept. and ask them. Screw/nail inspection is not required for residential drywall work around here. I'd advise using adhesive also....


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> As nap said, call your inspection dept. and ask them. Screw/nail inspection is not required for residential drywall work around here. I'd advise using adhesive also....


 
I don't have much experience with adhesive on ceiling drywall,
so what do you recomend? Something like PL ?
I imagine something with no expansion is important as to not pop the 
screws out of the paper.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

It would be silly to add nailers between the 16" oc framing but as the others said call the inspector. Sometimes you gotta do silly things to please them, sometimes not.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Drywall stud adhesive. HD and Lowes both carry some sort, either DSA or OSI. Comes in a quart tube, so you'll need a large gun. Definitely does not expand. It will help lessen the likelyhood of screw pops if you get some lumber shrinkage/movement. Use on the walls too.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't nail or screw closer than the last TJI to the corner. If you nail right up to the corner, cracks happen, as the materials(WOOD) moves, as others have correctly said. If inspector says to, add them in front of him. Sometimes, to save labor, I install 10' lengths of L - flashing, to screw to, at the junction. 
If any more blocks, toe-nail them, as per manu. inst. Please read this: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...t-insulation-systems/attachment_download/file I hate mold! Be safe, GBAR


----------

